# 2003 Chevy Silverado Replacement Key



## jbdial1515 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have lost both sets of my keys.  Can you tell me if I can go to the dealership with my VIN and have a new key made?  If so, how much is it going to cost me?

Thanks
JB


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 8, 2013)

Take your registration and they will make all you want.  I think I brought my title to just in case.  Cost me about 30 bucks for 3 keys and 80 for a keyless entry.  They have to reprogram it so you will have to make a second trip with your truck.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 9, 2013)

You can find the keyless remotes online for a LOT cheaper than what you can get them from the dealer. Most come with instructions on how to sync them to your vehicle. You can find the instructions online. It's pretty simple to do.


----------



## jbdial1515 (Jun 9, 2013)

So sounds like the best thing is to get 1 key from dealership, go to key shop and have second made and to order keyless entry online for 30 dollars.


----------



## DAVE (Jun 10, 2013)

You might want to have a lock smith come out and make your keys, so he can program. If you have security system on truck the dealer will have to have truck in order to program a workable key.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 10, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Take your registration and they will make all you want.  I think I brought my title to just in case.  Cost me about 30 bucks for 3 keys and 80 for a keyless entry.  They have to reprogram it so you will have to make a second trip with your truck.



how long was this ago? most places charge at least 50 for chipped keys, around her at least


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 10, 2013)

I noticed my local ACE has the chipped keys there.  Not sure how they do it, but they advertise them.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 10, 2013)

Does the '03 Silverado use a chipped key? My '02 doesn't have one. Just a regular key plus a keyless remote.

EDIT: A quick search looks like the Silverado didn't use a transponder key until 2007.


----------

